# Polish special letters in uppercase



## Ригель

Hello,
I can't figure out how I'm supposed to get conveniently the uppercase versions of Polish ż, ń, ś, ć, ą, ę, ó and ź since you get two different lowercase letters with the respective keys instead of the normal lowercase and uppercase of a single letter when using Shift/Caps Lock. I'm using the standard 214 layout. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## wolfbm1

Hello, *Ригель*.

Here is what I do. 
In order to get an uppercase 'Ó' I press Alt + Shift + O.
In order to get an uppercase 'Ź' I press  Alt + Shift + X.

In order to get an uppercase 'Ż' I press Alt + Shift + Z, and so on ... 
I use this site: Type Polish characters without a Polish keyboard, when I work on a computer without a Polish layout.


----------



## Ригель

Thanks wolfbm1,
Your shortcuts work fine on the website you indicated but they seem to be a special built in feature in that site only as far as I can tell. Does this mean that it is impossible to get uppercase special Polish characters using a standard Polish keyboard layout without resorting to some external program?


----------



## dreamlike

Why not simply copy-paste those until someone comes up with a more convenient solution? Sadly, I'm not able to offer one, so for the time being you'll have to make do with this: 

Ż, Ń, Ś, Ć, A, Ę, Ó, Ź


----------



## Ригель

Hi dreamlike, that's pretty much what I've been doing so far  I just find it a bit clumsy to copy-paste in the long run (though admittedly these special characters aren't necessary in uppercase all that frequently).


----------



## dreamlike

Yup, some of these characters don't even occur word-initially, so you can do without them. Having given it some thought, you could also install a Polish Language Pack (for Windows, if you're using it) which obviously includes our Polish keyboard.


----------



## Thomas1

Have you tried changing the keyboard layout to 'Polish (programmers)'?
This layout is used on many computers in Poland and, as I've just seen, it is also simpler to operate. All you have to do to have Polish diacritical marks (in the upper case) is:
(Shift +) Alt + [a letter]
For instance:
Shift + Alt + a = Ą
Shift + Alt + e = Ę
etc.

You only have to remember that Ź requires 'x':
Shift + Alt + x = Ź

EDIT: This post says that some Polish letters that use diacritical marks don't have upper case variants in the Polish 214 layout:Ta bez wielkich liter ć,ó,ś,ź, [...]
http://pl.comp.sys.macintosh.narkive.com/8lpuYE7N/polska-pisownia-w-leopard.2​


----------



## Ригель

Yay, now it works with the programmers layout, thanks a million guys!


----------

